# Wie mit Knoppix Festplatte endgültig formatieren?



## partitionist (16. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine Festplatte mit mehrere Partitionen, jetzt möchte ich diese mit Knoppix 5.2 formatieren das man die Daten nicht mehr wiederherstellen kann.

Da ich ein Windows User bin müsst ihr mir erklären wie das geht.


----------



## zeroize (16. August 2007)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein - warum machst du das nicht von der Windows-CD aus? Wenn du dich damit besser auskennst ist das doch der "richtigere" Weg, oder?

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben, es gibt natürlich entsätzlich viele Möglichkeiten unter Linux insb. Knoppix die Festplatte zu formatieren:

1. öffne eine Konsole, werde Root ( su ) und tippe qtparted ein.

2. Falls du eine wirkliche "Lowlevelformatierung" haben willst, musst du herausfinden wo die Festplatte angeschlossen ist (1. IDE Festplatte hat z.B. die Bezeichnung hda unter Linux):
Folgendes Kommando überschreibt die Platte mehrfach mit Zufallszahlen:
dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=65536

Allerdings darf (meine ich) dabei die Festplatte nicht gemountet sein (also nicht im Linuxfilesystem eingehängt).

VORSICHT: Ich übernehme keine Veranwortung, wenn Daten gelöscht oder Festplatten zerstört werden!


----------



## Navy (16. August 2007)

> Folgendes Kommando überschreibt die Platte mehrfach mit Zufallszahlen:
> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=65536

Nein. Das Kommando schreibt genau *einmal*

Das tool shred, überschreibt rerlativ sicher (per default 25mal, ist änderbar), ist aber auch langsamer.

shred /dev/hda --verbose

überschreibt das erste Laufwerk am ersten IDE-Kanal.


----------



## zeroize (16. August 2007)

Sorry, stimmt natürlich - er überschreibt die Festplatte einmalig mit Zufallszahlen.

Verstanden (rein physikalisch) habe ich übrigens das Mehrfachüberschreiben von Fesplatten noch nicht. Kannst du mir erklären was daran besser sein soll, wenn ich die Festplatte 25 mal mit z.B. Nullen überschreibe oder 1 mal. Der Effekt ist doch der gleiche.
Denn wenn Blöcke nicht beim ersten Mal zu lesen sind, glaub ich kaum das das durch 25 malige Wiederholung besser wird.


----------



## Navy (16. August 2007)

Ich beschreibe es mal janz einfach, damit es jeder versteht:

Die Festplatte hat gaaaanz kleine Bits, die entweder stehen oder liegen. Wenn sie stehen, ist das ne 1, wenn sie liegen, is das ne 0. Jetzt kommt der Schreib/Lesekopf der Festplatte und macht beim Schreiben, daß sich diese Bits entweder hinstellen oder hinlegen. Nun ist der Schreiblesekopf aber sehr schnell und die Bits drehen sich auch sehr schnell auf ihrer Scheibe, da schafft es der Kopf nicht immer, genau die Stelle zu erwischen, an die er das letzte mal ein Bit verändert hat, so daß das angesprochene Bit sich nur zum Teil ändert, ein kleiner Rest "merkt" sich seinen Zustand und diesen Rest kann man auslesen.
Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit *alle* Bits so zu erwischen, daß man nichts altes mehr auslesen kann sehr gering ist, überschreibt man die Daten einfach noch mal. Und noch mal. Und dann noch einmal... bis man eine hinreichend zufriedenstellende Wahrscheinlichkeit erreicht hat.

Das BSI empfiehlt IIRC die Daten 3 mal zu überschreiben, bietet aber auch ein tool an, daß die Platte 7 mal überschreibt. Da ich dam BSI nicht ganz vertraue (ein Tip von denen war, eine Personal Firewall zu benutzen... ARGHHH) denke ich, daß 25 mal durchaus sicherer ist


----------



## partitionist (16. August 2007)

Habe im Netz ein Skript gefunden:


```
#!/bin/bash  
echo ""  
  
for (( I=0; $I < $2; I++ )) 
        do  echo "Start Round $I:"  
                dd if=/dev/urandom of=$1 bs=$3 
                dd if=/dev/zero of=$1 bs=$3  
                echo "Done."  
                echo ""  
        done  
echo "The devices $1 have been succesfull deleted.";  
echo "It has been overwritten for $2 times."
```

Zuerst als was muss ich die datei abspeichern?
Ist das Skript ausreichend zum Überschreiben?


----------



## zeroize (16. August 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ich beschreibe es mal janz einfach, damit es jeder versteht:


Das finde ich sehr nett - dann versteh ich es nä(h)mlich auch ;-)



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit *alle* Bits so zu erwischen, daß man nichts altes mehr auslesen kann sehr gering ist, überschreibt man die Daten einfach noch mal.


Gilt das denn nicht eigentlich nur für "reines" Nullschreiben? wenn ich zufallsgeneriert Bitgruppen setze kann doch höchstens Dateiteile wiederhergestellt werden, oder irre ich mich?



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Da ich dam BSI nicht ganz vertraue (ein Tip von denen war, eine Personal Firewall zu benutzen... ARGHHH) denke ich, daß 25 mal durchaus sicherer ist


Was? vertrauen? In ein Bundesamt? Jetzt hört aber der Spaß auf!


----------



## jeipack (16. August 2007)

Hey nichts gegen das BSI  (Wobei wohl ein bisschen paranoidität nicht schaden kann bei der aktuellen Politik)

zeroize: ich probiers auch mal ganz einfach 

Wir haben eine Platte mit folgenden Informationen
1 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 1 

Nun überschreiben wir alles mit Nullen. Wenn der Lesekopf diese Daten wieder einliehst, wird er alle Nullen wiederfinden. Doch allerdings sind die Werte eher folgendermasen:
0,1  0,0001  0,00003  0,1  0,06  0,07  0,000002  0,00001  0,1 0,00002 0,11

Ich hoffe das sieht ein bisschen besser aus:

```
1	0	0	1	1	1	0		0	1	0	1
0,1	0,0001	0,00003	0,1	0,06	0,07	0,000002		0,00001	0,1	0,00002 0,11
```

Wie du siehst wurde aus dem 1 nicht eine reine Null und selbst die Null ist nicht eine reine Null. Wobei hier 1 und 0 sozusagen angibt wie weit ein Bit gekippt ist.
Mit diesem Wissen könnte man nun auch den mit Nullen überschrieben Teil wieder rückgängig machen. 

Wenn man das nun mit Zufallszahlen macht ist das natürlich schon viel schwieriger, aber 1. nicht unmöglich und 2. gibt es keine wirklich zufälligen Zufallszahlen (mal nicht mit reinen Algorithmen). Wenn man dass nun mehrmals überschreibt wird es immer schwieriger die Daten wiederherzustellen.

Gruss


----------



## littleasshole (17. August 2007)

Hi,du kannst auch das Linux Tool  dban (Darik's Boot and Nuke) nehmen und dir aussuchen wie oft die Platte überschrieben wird.


                     Gruß  la


----------



## Sinac (20. August 2007)

Also ihr habt ja wahrscheinlich recht damit, dass sich unter gewissen Umständen nach ein oder zweimaligem Überschreiben die alten Daten durch übrig gebliebene Ladungsteile wieder herstellen lassen, aber:
- Mit jeder Sekunde die die Platte in Betrieb ist wird die Chance etwas brauchbares zu bekommen geringer
- Selbst mit einigen mehr oder weniger großen Bruchstücken hat man meistens noch keine brauchbaren Daten
- Die Zufallszahlen sind zwar keine exten Zufallszahlen, aber trotzdem ist es im nachhinein und am besten noch von einem anderen System aus quasi nicht möglich die Abfolge zu rekonstruieren
- Ist es meistens sehr kostspielig und aufwendig so etwas zu rekontruieren
- Macht sich kein Mensch der Welt die Daten eines Privatanwenders auf diesem Wege recovern zu willen - also ist die Methode mit einmal /dev/zero und einmal /dev/urandom wohl trotzdem sicher*

* Sicherheit = Kosten ein Ziel zu erreichen übersteigen den daraus resultierenden Nutzen

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## jeipack (20. August 2007)

Mit deiner Definition von SIcherheit triffst du genau ins schwarze 

Nur gibt es eben Tools die das alles automatisch machen und somit fallen die Kosten.
Solch ein Tool (wenns denn ein gutes ist und die Hardware auch noch mitspielt) hat die Möglichkeit heraus zu finden, ob eine bestimmtes Bit schon vorher diesen Zustand hatte oder ob es überschrieben wurde, somit ist es nicht notwendig die Zufallszahlen zu kennen.

Schlussendlich sage ich aber genau das gleiche wie BSI: 3mal mit random überschreiben und niemand hat mehr Interesse deine Daten zu rekonstuieren (ausser du hast einen funktionierenden Bauplan für ein Perpetuum Mobile auf deinem Rechner gehapt ^^)


Gruss


----------

